# How to change language for Might and Magic Heroes 6?



## yem_hayley

Please help me,

I already installed it and it can work perfectly except it's in Russian.
I really want to play this game coz it looks so cool.

So, can someone help me how to change the language to english?
Please!


----------



## koala

Which website did you download the game from, or did you buy the Russian boxed retail package?


----------



## yem_hayley

I buy a pirated Cd. i thought it's in english because i never play it before.


----------



## koala

We don't offer any support for pirate software.


----------

